# [Disco] Doble montaje de root  (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Al hacer en una consola un

$ df -h

para consultar el porcentaje de espacio libre en disco, me he dado cuenta que tengo el / montado por duplicado (o eso parece):

```
$ df -h

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

rootfs                 29G   23G  6,4G  78% /

/dev/root              29G   23G  6,4G  78% /

rc-svcdir             1,0M  128K  896K  13% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  324K  9,7M   4% /dev

shm                  1004M     0 1004M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda7             193G  187G  6,3G  97% /home
```

Consultando el mtab veo: 

```
$ cat /etc/mtab

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda7 /home reiserfs rw 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

nfsd /proc/fs/nfsd nfsd rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

rpc_pipefs /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs rpc_pipefs rw 0 0

```

¿Qué ha pasado? es la primera vez que me ocurre algo similar. Y no, no he cambiado los archivos de configuración. El archivo fstab tiene fecha del 1 de marzo.

----------

## gringo

 */usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/ramfs-rootfs-initramfs.txt wrote:*   

> What is rootfs?
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Rootfs is a special instance of ramfs (or tmpfs, if that's enabled), which is
> ...

 

no es que entienda su función al 100% pero es algo normal. 

Entiendo que tiene que ver con el hecho de que cuando hoy en día arrancan los sistemas linux, la mayoría realmente montan root 2 veces ( o incluso 3). Hay un sistema inicial que muchos sistemas tienen en un initrd, despues se pivota al "root real" y se monta ( incluso 2 veces, una como sólo lectura y otra despues como rw antes de cargar demonios).

Ni idea de si esa es la explicación correcta, asi es como lo entiendo yo, pero en caso de que un sistema use initrd, ramfs o tmpfs van a aparecer 2 roots en mount.

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

Pero aún así me llama la atención que lo que está montado dos veces sea la misma partición de 29 GB.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ df -h 
> 
> S.ficheros                         Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en
> 
> rootfs                                19G   14G  4,8G  75% /
> ...

 

yo tambien lo tengo montado 2 veces...

estoy casi seguro que esta asociado al servicio root:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ cat /etc/init.d/root 
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> # Copyright (c) 2007-2009 Roy Marples <roy@marples.name>
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

me ha picao la curosidad y he buscao un poco mas, aqui p.ej. una explicación de Uberlord, un ex-dev de gentoo :

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5095277.html#5095277 wrote:*   

> rootfs is where / was mounted for the kernel to boot
> 
> /dev/root is where / *may* have been relocated later.
> 
> Most distros filter out rootfs. Gentoo used to as well, but now we cannot as some users like to overmount / with tmpfs (which does require a kernel patch) and requires this is not filtered out.

 

asi que parece que no iba mal encaminado  :Smile: 

saluetes

----------

